# Cherche logiciel gestion dates de formations sous windows



## paranormal-wizzzard (13 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si je peux poser ma question ici vu que le problème n'est pas de faire tourner windows sur un mac mais bon...

Je suis à la recherche (pour ma mère) d'un logiciel fonctionnant sous windows pour faire ceci :

Ma mère, étant secrétaire, doit gérer les formations d'employés de l'entreprise ou elle travaille.
Il faut qu'elle puisse avoir un suivi de ces formations.
C'est à dire qu'elle doit être capable en une fraction de seconde de savoir qui a fait quelle formation, a quelle date et y-a-t-il un rappel à faire, si oui, quand ?

Un peu compliqué, j'en conviens  
Ce travaille avait été commencé sur excel par une autre personne le problème est que cette personne avait fait un tableau excel par personne, par formation et par année.

Sachez qu'il y a environ 130 personnes à gérer, une trentaine de formations et ce, sur plusieurs années. (Je vous laisse imaginer le bordel dans les fichiers, impossible de s'y retrouver)

Merci à vous !


----------

